

President Bernie Sanders Would Dismantle NSA Spying - __info
http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/president-bernie-sanders-would-dismantle-nsa-spying-20150501

======
JoeAltmaier
No, he wouldn't. Remember when Obama was running the 1st time? ALL the
Democratic candidates promised to cancel the Patriot act, discontinue
executive orders, and generally undo what Bush had done. Yet none of that
happened.

Its naïve to assume a candidate knows what they will be required to do as
President.

